# ESPN3 on XBOX 360



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

XBOX 360 is allowing streaming of ESPN3 to Gold Live Members who also subscribe to either Tim Warner Cable or Brighthouse Networks. Will DirecTv reach an agreement where DirecTv wold be added to the list? 

I would also be happy if DirecTv would add ESPN3 to its line up but this would be great as well.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

geaux tigers said:


> XBOX 360 is allowing streaming of ESPN3 to Gold Live Members who also subscribe to either Tim Warner Cable or Brighthouse Networks. Will DirecTv reach an agreement where DirecTv wold be added to the list?
> 
> I would also be happy if DirecTv would add ESPN3 to its line up but this would be great as well.


Probably not because DirecTV is not an ISP. It probably will never be available on DirecTV either because it's an internet service. Time Warner Cable and Brighthouse = Roadrunner. The ESPN3 feature is available to Verizon DSL and FiOS subscribers as well.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The full list of ISPs who provide ESPN3

http://espn.go.com/espn3/affList


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

When you go to espn3.com/activate it still isn't online so those might not be the final terms. Im in the same boat as you...


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Time Warner's deal was different than the rest. They also require a login because they want to restrict it to people who subscribe to video packages that contain ESPN while all the other ISPs give it to all of their subscribers. The ESPN 3 portal on X-Box live doesn't have a login it just detects your ISP, so for Time Warner they have to develop a way to link your TWC account with your X-Box Live account so they can verify you have ESPN in your video package. So if you're one of Time Warner's internet only subscribers, if you want ESPN3, you're better off switching to Verizon, AT&T or one of the alternate cable providers that serve some TWC areas like RCN in NYC.


----------



## juventuz (Oct 15, 2007)

"KyL416" said:


> Time Warner's deal was different than the rest. They also require a login because they want to restrict it to people who subscribe to video packages that contain ESPN while all the other ISPs give it to all of their subscribers. The ESPN 3 portal on X-Box live doesn't have a login it just detects your ISP, so for Time Warner they have to develop a way to link your TWC account with your X-Box Live account so they can verify you have ESPN in your video package. So if you're one of Time Warner's internet only subscribers, if you want ESPN3, you're better off switching to Verizon, AT&T or one of the alternate cable providers that serve some TWC areas like RCN in NYC.


Actually there is a way to log in through the XBox ESPN app.


----------



## weirdude2304 (Oct 9, 2004)

what about espn goal line? If they were to reach an agreement for that channel then they could one up comcast.


----------



## gib4500 (Apr 11, 2004)

How do you log in with the espn app on xbox live? I need to know because I have an at&t account and a cable account. Unfortunatly my dsl internet is to slow to stream the games in hd on xbox live. My cable is fast enough but isn't an affiliated provider. If i could log in with my at&t account on my xbox like i can on my computer that would be great. Thanks for any help.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

skatingrocker17 said:


> Probably not because DirecTV is not an ISP. It probably will never be available on DirecTV either because it's an internet service. Time Warner Cable and Brighthouse = Roadrunner.


Time Warner and Bright House have a different deal with ESPN3 than other ISPs do -- in fact, it's separate from their Internet service. Time Warner/Bright House subscribers who have a TV package that includes ESPN (i.e., higher than "lifeline cable") get access to ESPN3 no matter what ISP they use. Internet-only subscribers to Time Warner/Bright House/Roadrunner do _not_ get access to ESPN3.

The fact that ESPN made a deal like that with Time Warner/Bright House means that it's _plausible_ they could make a similar deal with DirecTV, allowing any DirecTV subscriber to access ESPN3, no matter their ISP -- but I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

gib4500 said:


> How do you log in with the espn app on xbox live? I need to know because I have an at&t account and a cable account. Unfortunatly my dsl internet is to slow to stream the games in hd on xbox live. My cable is fast enough but isn't an affiliated provider. If i could log in with my at&t account on my xbox like i can on my computer that would be great. Thanks for any help.


They offer multiple bitrates of streams, anything above 768k is viewable, it won't be HD quality but if you just want to see the game live instead of reading the results later it shouldn't matter.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

i can access ESPN3 on my XBOX in full HD 
i have 17MB/down 3MB/up comcast cable broadband


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

domingos35 said:


> i can access ESPN3 on my XBOX in full HD
> i have 17MB/up 3MB/down comcast cable broadband


I have Comcast Cable Broadband as well but I can not access it. Please tell me what I need to do.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

geaux tigers said:


> I have Comcast Cable Broadband as well but I can not access it. Please tell me what I need to do.


To access ESPN on Xbox LIVE, you must be connected to Xbox LIVE, have downloaded the ESPN application to your hard drive or memory unit, and have a current US Xbox LIVE Gold membership. To access live and on-demand event programming, you must access LIVE from an ESPN3.com affiliated provider. If you do not have an ESPN3.com-affiliated service provider, you can still access ESPN on Xbox LIVE and receive daily clips and highlights from ESPN.com. ESPN3.com is currently available in more than 65 million homes - a majority of U.S. homes via many Internet Service Providers of all sizes nationwide, including Comcast, AT&T, Verizon, Cox, Charter, Windstream, RCN, Insight, Frontier, Cavalier, Mediacom, Conway, Grande Communications.

I have an affiliated provider, but why am I unable to access content from ESPN3.com?

This could be the result of your IP address being incorrectly identified as belonging to a different service provider. This may be resolved by resetting your network equipment. Do so by performing the following steps:

1. Turn off your Xbox 360 console and your network hardware (such as your modem and your router).
2. Wait 30 seconds.
3. Turn on your modem and wait for it to come online. (This may take approximately one minute).
4. Turn on the next piece of hardware (for example, a router), and wait another minute.
5. Repeat step 4 for any additional network hardware.
6. Turn on your Xbox 360 console.
7. Sign in to an Xbox LIVE Gold profile.
9. Re-launch the ESPN app.

If you continue to experience issues, please contact ESPN3 at 888-549-3776 for additional support.


----------

